# Rebuilding a 12 Eco



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah my buddy bought a resalvaged 2003 mustang GT back in 2005 when he was in High school and had it all fixed up by the time he started his senior year in high school. 
Prob one of the baddest cars I've been in, at the time. He still has it as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck with the project!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck on the rebuild! Keep us updated please!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck! Looks like a nice project for you and your brother. I would like to see this when you guys finish.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

2.0l turbo ?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> 2.0l turbo ?


No its a 1.4 turbo.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Front end damage and the front 4 airbags is all you got, no engine/trans issues noted from seller? Sounds like it shouldn't be too bad of a project to start with.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

If the frame wasn't damaged it looks like a relatively easy build. Front fenders, bumper, hood, lights, bumper support, AC condenser, radiator, intercooler and you should be good to go. Oh yea, the grille. I'd have a great time with this


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> No its a 1.4 turbo.


I'm saying put a 2.0l into it if you gotta do all that work my as well make it a quick car


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So when do start tearing down ? You two sure are going to have your hands full for a while . Best wishes with your rebuild !


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

We aren't 4 cylinder guys. But we both have Eco's for the fuel mileage commuter cars. I have a '05 CTS-V, and he has an '87 Grand National for when we want to go fast.

The frame rails on his Cruze are fine. The core support and cooling is damaged, but 20-30 spot welds and $500 worth of structural core support steel will fix it. It's amazing how random the pricing is on parts for this car. The upper core support tie bar was $60 from GM. The three 6"x8" pieces of steel supporting the tie bar were $180/each! The lower grill was $80, but the piece of plastic that holds the grill to the core support was $180! Maybe we should've bought a front clip for $2500.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lower grille as in the aero shutters? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck on the project. Keep the 4" tape and paint it red. Tell everyone it's a limited edition "Grand Sport Cruze". 

That's a Corvette reference in case any one is wondering


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Why replace the engine when it doesn't even have to come out? If it's functioning I'd leave it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck! Projects are always fun.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Lower grille as in the aero shutters?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 No the hit is all above the facebar. The shutters are untouched.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems like a lot if work but that's a killer price if you do keep it forever. Take pics along the way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KBRacing96 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cool deal. I bought a 012 salvaged title Cruze that was already fixed for the most part. I gave $9100 for it but it still needs the 2 air bags replaced and reset. (they just replaced the covers) I've got about $750 in that stuff. 

Still a good car and drives awesome! Mine was hit in the right front. Fender, nose (even upgraded to an RS nose! lol) and strut looks to be all they replaces. It's missing some of the underneath plastics and stuff, but who really needs that! lol. I just wish they would have put the pass airbag in when they changed out the dash, that looks like its gonna be a pita... Have to pull the whole dash out to get to it.


----------

